# Lihue airport - duty free?



## DianeH (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi
We are in Lihue and fly direct to Seattle and then YVR on Saturday.  We don't get in to Seatac until 9 PM so assume the duty free will be closed, so wondered about Lihue Airport?

Mahalo.
Diane

PS staying at the Banyan Harbor again and love it still.  We are easy to please it seems........


----------



## BevL (Sep 29, 2011)

Maybe I'm not understanding your post but are you saying you fly Friday from LIH to SEA and then Saturday AM to YVR?

If so, I don't think you could buy duty free in Hawaii, you'd have to get it at the Seattle end before you actually leave the US.

Maybe I'm not understanding your scheduling.

And we'll have to check out the Banyan Harbour when we're (hopefully) in Kauai in January.  It's always available for cheap TPUs which made it suspect but it you're liking it and have stayed before ...


----------



## jestme (Sep 29, 2011)

Legally, you can buy it anywhere, BUT, you cannot bring it through security at the airport. They will definitely stop you. Duty free is open pretty early in the morning though, (like 7 AM) you should be able to get it then.


----------



## DianeH (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion, we leave Saturday.  Lihue to Seatac and then to YVR arriving at midnight.
We jumped the Pride of America on the last day which was Friday so we rented a unit at the Banyan and then moved to the timeshare unit (a rambler G79) for this week.  The rental was a rambler as well but worn, the RCI exchange was in much better condition.  We didn't get a view though this time but were happy anyway.  BBQ across from us and a nice slope walk up to the pool which is usually quiet.
Thanks for the info on the duty free at Lihue.  Guess we will buy it there as our flight doesn't leave until 11:45 am.  
Feel free to email me privately for more info on BH.

Mahalo
Diane


----------

